# Tour de France



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juillet 2005)

j'ouvre ce sujet pour parler vélo ...et iPod!
allez ,avant qu'Armsrtong ne s'élance ,on l'a vu s'entrainer sur un vélo fixe,avec ,ce qui ressemble a un ...iPod!!
mais j'en suis pas sur,regardez cette capture,que j'ai prise il y a 10 min


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> avant qu'Armsrtong ne s'élance ,on l'a vu s'entrainer sur un vélo fixe,avec ,ce qui ressemble a un ...iPod!!
> mais j'en suis pas sur,regardez cette capture,que j'ai prise il y a 10 min


Armsrtong il a mis le pied sur la lune en 1969 l'a évolué avec son temps...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Armsrtong il a mis le pied sur la lune en 1969 l'a évolué avec son temps...



oui et en 1928 ,il enregistrait West end Blues....

mais on parle du cycliste ici...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2005)

Son goutte à goutte non?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui et en 1928 ,il enregistrait West end Blues....
> 
> mais on parle du cycliste ici...



M'avait semblé aussi.

Moi je le trouve admirable en tout point.

Etre meilleur que les autres, si longtemps, sans la ramener, c'est fort.

Trés fort.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juillet 2005)

bien Sonny boy.
ceux qui veulent raconter des conneries ou faire des allusions ,feraient mieux de se taper des  bornes a vélo ,en tenant une bonne moyenne.
C tous les ans pareils,ici.
on veuet parler vélo ,et éventuellement mac ou ipod.


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien Sonny boy.
> ceux qui veulent raconter des conneries ou faire des allusions ,feraient mieux de se taper des  bornes a vélo ,en tenant une bonne moyenne.
> C tous les ans pareils,ici.
> on veuet parler vélo ,et éventuellement mac ou ipod.




Tous les ans y a le tour de France, c'est comme Noël, les anniversaires, les saisons, Roland Garos c'est lassant... :sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2005)

Comme l'an dernier on va faire un truc simple : un sujet pour parler du tour de France, un à coté pour parler dopage. C'est on ne peut plus simple.
Le sujet sur le tour 2005 est créé : c'est celui-ci.
Pour le dopage, faites une recherche sur "dopage".

Et de grâce, que les esprits se calment.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2005)

C'est année, y a même le grand-père à Paul qui participe avec son new VTT: c'est vous dire si ça va chier.


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Finn vient d'être clair non ???? Ici on parle de cyclisme pour le thread dopage, fait une recherche !!!  Foguenne


----------



## Patamach (2 Juillet 2005)

Le tour de france version electro


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est année, y a même le grand-père à Paul qui participe avec son new VTT: c'est vous dire si ça va chier.



Mon grand-père est effectivement fan de vélo et du tour de France en particulier. Il est comme Sonny, très très impressionné par Armsrtong.
Il a gagné quelques courses dans sa jeunesse et vient de recevoir pour ses 90 ans, un nouveau VTT (qu'il utilise sur la route mais qu'il trouve plus stable, il a reçu un modèle femme car il commence a avoir du mal avec la barre central. Il fait +- 20 km 2-3 fois par semaine.  )

Bref, pour mon grand-père, c'est deux bonne semaine qui commence.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon grand-père est effectivement fan de vélo et du tour de France en particulier. Il est comme Sonny, très très impressionné par Armsrtong.
> Il a gagné quelques courses dans sa jeunesse et vient de recevoir pour ses 90 ans, un nouveau VTT (qu'il utilise sur la route mais qu'il trouve plus stable, il a reçu un modèle femme car il commence a avoir du mal avec la barre central. Il fait +- 20 km 2-3 fois par semaine.  )
> 
> Bref, pour mon grand-père, c'est deux bonne semaine qui commence.



Respect.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juillet 2005)

en tout cas armstrong frappe fort d'entrée...
en plus son équipe a l'air d'etre forte...
vivement la montagne !


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

Fermez ce fil, éteignez vos télés!.
Le tour de france est déja terminé.
en 20 bornes, il a pris une minute a ulrich.
A l'année prochaine!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Mais qu'ils aillent un peu s'entrainer les autres !!!

Ils croient quoi ???


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Fermez ce fil, éteignez vos télés!.
> Le tour de france est déja terminé.
> en 20 bornes, il a pris une minute a ulrich.



Je savais pas que Lars Ulrich faisait du vélo !!!

La batterie c'est moins physique...


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que Lars Ulrich faisait du vélo !!!
> 
> La batterie c'est moins physique...



T'es dans l'dur toi!


----------



## Virpeen (2 Juillet 2005)

Nan... Le plus fort, c'est mon père ! Il a 78 ans, malvoyant... et il vient de reprendre le vélo (en tandem, bien sûr !   Je le précise pour les fans de blagues...  Mais attention, on ne dit pas de mal de mon pôpa  !)
C'est pas beau, ça ?  
Bon, d'accord, il ne fait que 50 bornes à chaque sortie, mais je trouve ça épatant :rose:


----------



## iNano (2 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Nan... Le plus fort, c'est mon père ! Il a 78 ans, malvoyant... et il vient de reprendre le vélo (en tandem, bien sûr !   Je le précise pour les fans de blagues...  Mais attention, on ne dit pas de mal de mon pôpa  !)
> C'est pas beau, ça ?
> Bon, d'accord, il ne fait que 50 bornes à chaque sortie, mais je trouve ça épatant :rose:


Il est extraordinaire mon Bô-papa!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juillet 2005)

en tout cas ,si armstrong frappe fort pour le général,voila pourquoi il a perdu l'étape pour 2 secondes


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

Ce nase d'Ulrich a acheter un iPod shuffle, ben c'est pas malin


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce nase d'Ulrich a acheter un iPod shuffle, ben c'est pas malin




c'est surtout ce qu'il devait écouter :rateau:


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2005)

iPod pas. Nan.

iPédale. C'est plus efficace.

iBravo !


----------



## Nobody (2 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas ,si armstrong frappe fort pour le général,voila pourquoi il a perdu l'étape pour 2 secondes



Il n'a qu'une jambe???????

P'tain! Armstrong - just call me La Cigogne!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Le tour de france version electro




*N'oublions pas *
non plus Señor Coconut
La pochette donne pas forcément envie d'écouter...


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon allez ...armstrong marche à quoi? désolé mais je trouve que le tour de france est d'un ennui.......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez ...armstrong marche à quoi? désolé mais je trouve que le tour de france est d'un ennui.......




ah oui ,et bien attends les étapes de montagne,la yaura du suspens et ce sera génial comme tous les ans....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

si amstrong se dope ben il se dope mieux que les autres, donc 2 maillots jaunes D


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

*N'empêche que le tour de France*
reste un véritable tour de force télévisuel

Passer des heures à parler potins sur des types qui moulinent alors qu'il ne se passe absolument rien, au bas mot, les 3/4 du temps c'est formidable


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'empêche que le tour de France*
> reste un véritable tour de force télévisuel
> 
> Passer des heures à parler potins sur des types qui moulinent alors qu'il ne se passe absolument rien, au bas mot, les 3/4 du temps c'est formidable



le plus dure dans le tour de france s'est de le regardé sans se fair chier ou s'endormir.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Le plus simple est de jouer en même temps et ca marchera


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le plus dure dans le tour de france s'est de le regardé sans se fair chier ou s'endormir.




C pas vrai ,dans les étapes de montagne et les CLM ,ya tjrs de l'action,et en plus les paysages sont magnifiques...
ceux qui n'aiment pas ne sont pas obligé de regarder...

moi C les match de foot ,qui ont tendance à me faire ch...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C pas vrai ,dans les étapes de montagne et les CLM ,ya tjrs de l'action,et en plus les paysages sont magnifiques...
> ceux qui n'aiment pas ne sont pas obligé de regarder...
> 
> moi C les match de foot ,qui ont tendance à me faire ch...





Personnellement ecouter le vieux qui raconte les ragots de notre belle France , lui il m'endort  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement ecouter le vieux qui raconte les ragots de notre belle France , lui il m'endort  :sleep:



Toi tu files un mauvais coton...

Tu as le kiki qui pousse ou quoi ???

Si c'est le cas, tu devrais te réfugier dans un coin tranquille pour l'écouter pousser, parce qu'ici tu risques de te le faire arracher...

Y a des collectionneurs...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Que l'on puisse simplement *aimer le vélo* et considérer en même temps le Tour© d'un point de vue _sportif_ sans éclater de rire reste pour moi un mystère.



M'énerve ça.

Moi le vélo je m'en tape, comme du sport en général.

Par contre ce qui m'énerve, c'est qu'on puisse trouver un changement dans le tour actuel par rapport à ce qui s'y passait avant.

C'état exactement la même chose.

Dans les autres sports (à part le golf...) aussi...

Et d'ailleur, si je puis me permettre une petite reflexion à la con :

Si tout le monde sale la soupe, tout le monde est sur le même pied d'égalité, reste la compétition !!!

CQFD, y a plus de débat (y en avait déjà pas avant, puisque je rappelle que je ne débat pas, j'explique !)


----------



## derennes (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le plus facile c'est de ne pas le regarder !*
> 
> Que l'on puisse simplement *aimer le vélo* et considérer en même temps le Tour© d'un point de vue _sportif_ sans éclater de rire reste pour moi un mystère.


ton intervention tend a faire glisser ce thread vers la question du dopage! hors propos, ici!
et cesse de faire des gribouillis de smileys partout dans tes posts merci! t'as pas treize ans et demi que je sache!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Te fatigues pas fils !!! 

J'ai déjà reglé la question, grace à une pensée vertigineuse...


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

J'ai pas mal de doute sur le type de cuisine consommée par pas mal de coureurs  

Ceci dit, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que tous ceux qui font le tour ont quand même une sacrée volonté, parce que pour se taper ce qu'ils se tapent, avec ou sans condiments, il faut méchamment en vouloir    ça me paraît difficile de dire qu'eux ne font pas du sport (après savoir ce qu'on pense de la compétition et du dopage, c'est une autre question à poser bien évidemment mais qui n'enlève pas grand-chose au courage des coureurs).

Je sais que le golf, c'est fatigant, parait-il, sans parler de la pétanque et du reste mais y a quand même comme l'ombre d'une nuance entre ça et le vélo   (et en plus, le gars de base qui fait le tour relève du salariat bien classique et pas de la machine à sous déréglée   ).

Quant aux paysages de la France profonde, moi qui aime tant parcourir les dits paysages, difficile d'y être insensible. En plus, ils passent en Lozère cette année.   

PS. Comme le dit Sonny, nouvel avatar de l'Ecclesiaste : rien de nouveau sur le soleil. N'hésitez pas à lire les textes d'Albert Londres ("les forçats de la route" si je ne m'abuse), c'est dantesque. Faut dire qu'il aimait en rajouter un peu et que les frères Pélissier avec qui il discutait de la chose avaeint un côté marseillais


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2005)

Nouvelle victoire de Boonen...
a mon avis ,dans la derniere (longue) ligne droite,ils devaient etre lancés à 70 km/h !

17:12 - Le Top 10 de l?étape
1. Tom Boonen (QST) 
2. Peter Wrolich (GST) 
3. Robbie McEwen (DVL) 
4. Stuart O?Grady (COF) 
5. Bernhard Eisel (FDJ) 
6. Allan Davis (LWT) 
7. Robert Forster (GST) 
8. Magnus Backstedt (LIQ) 
9. Anthony Geslin (BTL) 
10. Thor Hushovd (C.A)


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas mal de doute sur le type de cuisine consommée par pas mal de coureurs
> 
> Ceci dit, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que tous ceux qui font le tour ont quand même une sacrée volonté, parce que pour se taper ce qu'ils se tapent, avec ou sans condiments, il faut méchamment en vouloir    ça me paraît difficile de dire qu'eux ne font pas du sport (après savoir ce qu'on pense de la compétition et du dopage, c'est une autre question à poser bien évidemment mais qui n'enlève pas grand-chose au courage des coureurs).



Y a encore un coureur qui s'est fait pincer je sais plus quand et qui vient de sortir un bouquin où il raconte ou "balance" diront certains. Une chose est sûr c'est que ce type à tout mon respect.
Le vélo je m'en cogne, malgré tout, ça reste un truc énorme, dopage ou pas, et c'est clair que je préférerais regarder ce sport si il était moins "chargé" et que le niveau baissait un peu, après tout, la beauté du sport c'est moins les performances que la compétition entre des athlètes hors du commun.

Bref, ce coureur disait donc, tout le monde ou presque se dope, ça on le savait déjà mais par contre il insistait bien sur le fait que le dopage ne fait pas tout et qu'il ne fait surtout pas grand chose à vrai dire, n'importe qui avec une piqûre dans le cul ne pouvait pas faire le tour de France, évidement mais je trouvais ça pas mal de le rappeler, ça me paraît plus important que tout le reste. Il faut être un athlète hors du commun, être génétiquement taillé pour le vélo, avoir un mental d'acier.

Ensuite le dopage, il précisait bien justement que c'était 0,1 km/h en plus, le "détail" qui une fois accumulé, constitue des kilomètres, le "plus" qui permettait de faire la différence entre tous ces champions dont les performances sont quasi équivalentes.

Quoi qu'il en soit quelle merde toute cette dope.


ps : je croyais qu'il y avait un thread séparé sur le dopage, je l'ai pas trouvé, et puis mon post n'y aurait pas plus sa place qu'ici.


----------



## molgow (4 Juillet 2005)

Le sprint final était hallucinant ce soir ! Ce sont des malades dans les sprints ! 
Vivement les étapes de montagnes, c'est toujours plus intéressants et en montagne ce n'est pas celui qui a le plus de force mais celui qui a le plus d'endurance qui gagne 

Très juste ce que tu dis JTPK, le dopage ne fait pas tout... faites un peu de vélo pour vous en rendre compte ! Et vous verrez qu'avec un petit peu d'entraînement on voit augmenter "facilement" ses performances (faut transpirer quand même hein ). Avec mes 2000km de vélo par été, j'augmente en général de 10% mes vitesses moyennes, et je double facilement mes distances parcourues en gardant le même niveau de fatigue à la fin de mon effort. Alors quand on sait que ces sportifs font sûrement 15 ou 20 fois plus de kilomètres par année, je m'étonne pas de les voirs grimper ou sprinter comme des surhommes !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y a encore un coureur qui s'est fait pincer je sais plus quand et qui vient de sortir un bouquin où il raconte ou "balance" diront certains. Une chose est sûr c'est que ce type à tout mon respect.
> Le vélo je m'en cogne, malgré tout, ça reste un truc énorme, dopage ou pas, et c'est clair que je préférerais regarder ce sport si il était moins "chargé" et que le niveau baissait un peu, après tout, la beauté du sport c'est moins les performances que la compétition entre des athlètes hors du commun.
> 
> Bref, ce coureur disait donc, tout le monde ou presque se dope, ça on le savait déjà mais par contre il insistait bien sur le fait que le dopage ne fait pas tout et qu'il ne fait surtout pas grand chose à vrai dire, n'importe qui avec une piqûre dans le cul ne pouvait pas faire le tour de France, évidement mais je trouvais ça pas mal de le rappeler, ça me paraît plus important que tout le reste. Il faut être un athlète hors du commun, être génétiquement taillé pour le vélo, avoir un mental d'acier.
> ...




ben oui,ben oui ,ben oui vous etes pas lassés,a force ???
on le sait et alors?
la politique est pourrie
l'internet est pourri,ca pirate a tout va
les autres sports,C pas mieux que le vélo...
la bouffe C de la merde...quoi qu'on bouffe,ya des produits pas clairs dedans...
alors maintenant ca suffit,hein...
on le sait tout ca alros point barre ...
j'ai ouvert ce post pour commenter le tour ,et pas parler dopage etc...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ben oui,ben oui ,ben oui vous etes pas lassés,a force ???
> on le sait et alors?
> la politique est pourrie
> l'internet est pourri,ca pirate a tout va
> ...



*
Calmos Syd. ou tu risque de te retrouver tout seul à marmonner et radoter dans ton sujet ...  D'autant que le coup de l'iPod et du tour de France c'est la deuxième fois que tu nous le fais. Tu aurais pu trouver une autre entrée en matière :rateau:
Ce que je ne veux pas c'est une gueguerre de plus à la con. Pas de troll sur le dopage : les posts du type "c'est tous des dopés les gars du tour, d'te façon je regarde pas le tour de france mais j'y vais quand meme pour récupérer les échantillons" sont priés de se raviser, tous comme les fanatiques aux oeillères.
C'est peut-être un sujet que tu as ouvert, mais si tu veux qu'il le reste, tu as pour tâche, toi qui en est l'initiateur, de ménager la chèvre etle chou, le bidon d'eau et celui de gatorade.
*


			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ps : je croyais qu'il y avait un thread séparé sur le dopage, je l'ai pas trouvé, et puis mon post n'y aurait pas plus sa place qu'ici.


*
En effet. Je crois que les propos que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent (ceux de Luc, Molgow ou les tiens) ont sa place ici. Tant que tout le monde reste serein (non j'ai pas dit "seringue"  ) tout ira au mieux. 

Un peu d'eau dans ton pot belge Syd donc *


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *En effet. Je crois que les propos que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent (ceux de Luc, Molgow ou les tiens) ont sa place ici. *



Et moi une fois de plus je sens le gaz !!! 

Alors que j'ai fait preuve de vertiginance sur ce thread... des pensées précises, pointues, affutées...

Et tout le monde s'en fout !!!

Pauvre de moi !


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

Les coureurs méritent le respect. Ils aiment leur sport. C'est la pression externe (médias et sponsors) qui fout tout en l'air. 
J'ai beaucoup apprécié la poignée de main que ce sont échangés, les échappés de l'étape d'hier, lorsque le peloton est revenu sur eux.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi une fois de plus je sens le gaz !!!
> 
> Alors que j'ai fait preuve de vertiginance sur ce thread... des pensées précises, pointues, affutées...
> 
> ...




J'ai pas lu la page 2  et puis toi c'est pas pareil t'as déjà un parti pris pour Amstrong. Bon allez passe moi le sel


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas lu la page 2  et puis toi c'est pas pareil t'as déjà un parti pris pour Amstrong. Bon allez passe moi le sel



Nan, je boude.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Calmos Syd. ou tu risque de te retrouver tout seul à marmonner et radoter dans ton sujet ...  D'autant que le coup de l'iPod et du tour de France c'est la deuxième fois que tu nous le fais. Tu aurais pu trouver une autre entrée en matière :rateau:
> Ce que je ne veux pas c'est une gueguerre de plus à la con. Pas de troll sur le dopage : les posts du type "c'est tous des dopés les gars du tour, d'te façon je regarde pas le tour de france mais j'y vais quand meme pour récupérer les échantillons" sont priés de se raviser, tous comme les fanatiques aux oeillères.
> C'est peut-être un sujet que tu as ouvert, mais si tu veux qu'il le reste, tu as pour tâche, toi qui en est l'initiateur, de ménager la chèvre etle chou, le bidon d'eau et celui de gatorade.
> ...



ben oui moi jveux bien ,mais çà me désole,a chaque fois C pareil aussi...
enfin ...c'est ainsi...
il y a une époque ,j'ai enchainé des cols dans les alpes,et ben faut quand meme le faire...
pour moi 100 km C mon maxi:les coureurs qui enchainent des 180 km tous les jours pendant 3 semaines,ne méritent pas qu'on se moque d'eux...
c'est dommage je trouve...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2005)

bien alors calmons nous tous et que ceux qui aiment le vélo ,postent ici de manière pertinente....
pour les autres,et bien on a compris le message sur le dopage.
merci!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les coureurs qui enchainent des 180 km tous les jours pendant 3 semaines,ne méritent pas qu'on se moque d'eux...
> c'est dommage je trouve...




Tous comme les milliers de personnes qui se déplacent pour voir le tour, prennent leurs vacances exprès à cette période, embarquent le chien les gosses, bobonne et la télé dans la caravanne et se tapent 500 bornes pour aller se poser le cul dans un fossé, tout çà pour entendre des "non je ne me dope pas", propos démentis quelques jours plus tard par résultats d'analyse. Ce qui est dommage, c'est l'hypocrisie.

Ce qui est dommage, et surtout tragique, c'est que ces personnes là continuent d'y croire, et refusent la triste réalité : on leur ment, on se fout de leur gueule, mais il faut bien que les spectateurs rationnalisent...

Voilà je n'irai pas plus loin dans le débat.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tous comme les milliers de personnes qui se déplacent pour voir le tour, prennent leurs vacances exprès à cette période, embarquent le chien les gosses, bobonne et la télé dans la caravanne et se tapent 500 bornes pour aller se poser le cul dans un fossé, tout çà pour entendre des "non je ne me dope pas", propos démentis quelques jours plus tard par résultats d'analyse. Ce qui est dommage, c'est l'hypocrisie.
> 
> Ce qui est dommage, et surtout tragique, c'est que ces personnes là continuent d'y croire, et refusent la triste réalité : on leur ment, on se fout de leur gueule, mais il faut bien que les spectateurs rationnalisent...
> 
> Voilà je n'irai pas plus loin dans le débat.




Très bien.


----------



## Nobody (4 Juillet 2005)

Je n'aime pas Armstrong parce que je le trouve méprisant et dictatorial avec les "petits" coureurs. C'est pour ça que je ne me passionne pas pour le Tour tant qu'il est là. Alors vite, qu'il gagne son 7ème et qu'il nous lâche la grappe. C'est un peu le même schéma qu'en Formule 1 avec Schumacher: il n'y a (avait) aucun suspense. Au suivant, au suivant!

N'empêche que dès que le Tour passe tout près de là où je suis, que ce soit près de chez moi ou en vacances, je vais le voir et je ne voudrais pas que mes enfants ratent ça. C'est quand même un spectacle impressionnant. La vitesse à laquelle ces types grimpent des côtes là où moi, c'est tout juste si je ne mets pas pied à terre... Ce me rend malade, tiens! 

Et puis, il y a tous les souvenirs des Tours de quand j'étais petit. Le Tour, c'est une institution, une machine à rêver, un rendez-vous. Il fait partie de moi et c'est peut-être pour ça que j'en veux à Armstrong de me gâcher mon plaisir. C'était la même chose avec Indurain mais lui, je ne le trouvais pas antipathique, simplement les courses étaient d'un ennui... Quand le sport est trop prévisible, c'est moins gai, je trouve. Ce qui n'enlève rien à la performance des athlètes, je parle en tant que spectateur. Aaaaah! parlez-moi des duels entre Fignon et Lemond, entre Merckx et Thévenet ou Guimard ou Ocana, entre  Hinault et  Zoetemelk, j'en passe et des meilleurs! Ici, dès que le sol s'élève, une petite accélération d'Armstrong et il n'y a plus personne... C'est pas très palpitant. 

Ok, je regarderai encore les étapes du Tour comme on retournerait voir une vieille pute qui peut encore donner bien des satisfactions. Mais qu'on ne me demande pas en plus d'en être amoureux.


----------



## molgow (8 Juillet 2005)

Que de chutes aujourd'hui !!! :affraid:

J'avais vraiment mal pour les coureurs qui sont tombés dans le sprint ! Quand on pense qu'ils étaient lancés à près de 67 km/h !! Aïe... 

Demain, première étape avec enfin des côtes ! (4 cols de 3e catégorie, et 1 col 2e catégorie). Il risque enfin d'avoir un petit peu plus d'action. Par contre, l'étape est longue... 230 km, ça risque quand même d'être un frein aux attaques


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2005)

oui deja hier a nancy...pauvre mangin ...
il méritait de gagner    
encore une affaire de sprinter de tte facon
les vosges ne devraient pas donner lieu à la grande lessive que tou tle monde attend
cela va commencer mardi dans les alpes et plus encore dans les Pyrenées Samedi 16 et surout dimanche 17 ...la ,le tour sera joué au soir de cette étape...a mon avis...
on a pu constater  l'engouement du public d'outre rhin pour le tour !
le tour est passé pas loin de lauterbourg,cette ville (encore en France ) qui est vraiment dans le coin Nord Est de la France...

un peu de géographie:

"Lauterbourg se situe à l'extrême, Nord-Est de l'hexagone, en position frontalière avec l'Allemagne (Pays de Bade et le Palatinat). Cette commune "Porte de France" est située à moins de quinze kilomètres de Karlsruhe, vingt de Wissembourg (sous-préfecture), soixante de Strasbourg."


----------



## kabeha (9 Juillet 2005)

Bien, je viens de lire ce fil, et juste deux trois petites choses :

1) Concernant ceusses qui critiquent les cyclistes n'ont certainement jamais fait plus de deux kms de suite sur deux roues, qu'ils aillent se taper plulsieurs cols dans les Alpes, et ils pourront venir dire si c'est des fiotes les coureurs.

2) Concernant le dopage, marre ! Parce que ça vous étonne pas les coureurs de 100 m qui ressemblent à des Charolais ! ou les coureurs de marathon à 20 km/h de moyenne ! ou les triathlètes qui enchaînent un "ironman" (4 km de nat - 180 km vélo - 42 km course) en 9 h !

3) Concernant le Tour, c'est quand même dommage de se passionner pour savoir qui va faire deuxième ! Mais moi je supporte Vino, je trouve que ce mec a la classe ! il a la gnaque, du coeur et sympa ! lui !


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2005)

Vinokourof peut-être...

Popovitch ? Pourquoi pas ? Il a de l'avenir d'après ce que tout le monde dit, et pour l'instant, sa première place au classement jeune leur donnent raison 

Par contre, je suis d'accord, il me casse les couilles Armstrong. Pas à cause de lui en soi, mais juste que c'est chaque année pareil pour le classement général... Heureusement qu'il y a le maillot vert et le maillot à pois qui sont plus disputés !


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2005)

Le roberto a tout a fait raison.

Pour avoir touché au sport de haut niveau je rajouterai ceci :

On ne nous laisse pas vraiment le choix de se doper ou non. Tu prends tu restes et on continue de s'occuper de toi, tu refuses : bye bye, tu n'existes plus.

Virenque n'avait pas completement tord avec son "insu de son plein grés".

J'ai joué sous infiltration a plusieurs reprises pour mon club avec la clavicule cassée. Le discours de l'entraineur etait celui la : "T'es le meilleur talonneur, on peut pas faire sans toi, en plus une finale tu vas pas la manquer quand meme, t'as été là a chaque match, c'est ta fête aussi faut que tu participes".

Moralité, tu acceptes parce que ce temps de bonheur de durera pas, un bouclier de brennus est un rêve, et t'es proche de le réaliser.

Les encadrants jouent a mort sur l'affectif. Moi, je me suis reveillé parce que mon père était inquiet de ses procédés. Qui sait, je serais sûrement professionnel aujourd'hui si j'avais continué. J'ai préféré le plaisir avant ma santé.

J'ai pas mal de potes aujourd'hui en équipe de france, je suis a la fois content et triste pour eux. Les voir réaliser le paris qu'on s'était donné quelques années plus tôt me ravis, les voir prendre 10Kg en quelques années et voir leur physique changer autant m'attriste pour leur futur.


----------



## kabeha (9 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> les modos z'inquiétez pas, je reviendrais pas polémiquer, ce n'est jamais mon but


Pareil    ce n'est pas non plus mon habitude, ni mon caractère.

De plus, je te donne raison sur tous les points    j'ai juste eu une réaction à chaud, parce que ça m'énerve que chaque Tour de France, la question du dopage est ramenée, comme s'il n'y avait que ça dans le vélo, et que ce n'était que dans le vélo


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et je te dis pas quand le sport en question est un *sport de combat*, :affraid: toute le dialectique guerrière pour te donner la niak, toutes les pulsions de destruction, thanatos ciblé, la haine qui pallie l'épuisement...
> :modo:
> :sick:



Ca n'est pas le sujet mais je repond juste rapidement. Le rugby fait parti de ces sports de combat, et je crois que quelqu'un ne peut pas completement comprendre vraiment ce besoin, car il y a un réel besoin, de cette dialectique guerrière, tant qu'il n'a pas participé a cette aventure humaine si particulière au moins une fois.

Parenthèse fermée.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2005)

le tour arrive dans les Vosges aujourd'hui...
qui pense que cela va donner lieu a des attaques?


----------



## kabeha (9 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas t'avoir paru trop agressif non plus...
> :love:  :love:


Mais non, bien fait pour moi


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2005)

Beau sprint final aujourd'hui !
J'aurais voulu que les 2 emportent la victoire d'étape, pour si peu, c'est tellement "injuste" d'attribuer la victoire a un seul coureur 

Sinon, vous avez vu les images des abrutis qui croyaient que la course était terminée et était reparti sur la route avec voiture, caravane, ou vélo !!! Ces gens n'ont vraiment aucun respect en plus d'avoir un comportement très dangereux !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2005)

et bien attaque il  y eu:dabbord Vinokourov ,puis Kloden...
principal enseignement :La discovery Chanel n'a pas l'air si forte en montagne,Armstrong s'est trouvé isolé dans la montée du col de la Schlucht...
ca promet !!


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> principal enseignement :La discovery Chanel n'a pas l'air si forte en montagne,Armstrong s'est trouvé isolé dans la montée du col de la Schlucht...
> ca promet !!



En effet !!!
Les années passées Armstrong était fort car il pouvait compter sur ses fidèles coéquipiers, si ce n'est pas le cas cette année, il y aura peut-être plus de suspense pour le classement. Vivement demain, même si je ne crois pas trop à des attaques des leaders demain (trop tôt dans le Tour).


----------



## Fillolon (11 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En effet !!!
> Les années passées Armstrong était fort car il pouvait compter sur ses fidèles coéquipiers, si ce n'est pas le cas cette année, il y aura peut-être plus de suspense pour le classement. Vivement demain, même si je ne crois pas trop à des attaques des leaders demain (trop tôt dans le Tour).


ce serait pas une stratégie d'armstrong une fois de plus? Tous les ans il laisse planer le doute,il entretient le suspens, il laisse s'affirmer les velléités de ses assaillants pour mieux les cibler, on le dit pas bien, pas en forme, soit qu'il va divorcer, qu'il a des problemes, et puis au final, c'est toujours le meme topo, dans les étapes de montagnes et de contre la montre il remet tout le monde en place!
c'est un malin armstrong.


----------



## molgow (11 Juillet 2005)

Hm... Samedi, tous ses coéquipiers n'étaient plus là et je doute que ça ait été volontaire ! Armstrong a beau être très fort, s'il n'a pas Beltran, Azevedo ou Rubiera devant lui pour le tirer, ça va être plus dur pour lui. Et si en même temps, tous ces adversaires n'hésitent plus à l'attaquer, il va pas pouvoir contrer les attaques tous les jours... Bref, suspens, mais pour moi le maillot jaune à Paris n'est de loin pas encore joué. On verra déjà plus clair demain soir. Vivement demain


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hm... Samedi, tous ses coéquipiers n'étaient plus là et je doute que ça ait été volontaire ! Armstrong a beau être très fort, s'il n'a pas Beltran, Azevedo ou Rubiera devant lui pour le tirer, ça va être plus dur pour lui. Et si en même temps, tous ces adversaires n'hésitent plus à l'attaquer, il va pas pouvoir contrer les attaques tous les jours... Bref, suspens, mais pour moi le maillot jaune à Paris n'est de loin pas encore joué. On verra déjà plus clair demain soir. Vivement demain



bonne analyse...
repos aujoud'hui,début des réelles difficulés demain ,dans les Alpes...
on y verra plus clair...


----------



## al02 (11 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Beau sprint final aujourd'hui !
> J'aurais voulu que les 2 emportent la victoire d'étape, pour si peu, c'est tellement "injuste" d'attribuer la victoire a un seul coureur


Cela s'est joué à 9,6 mm près !!


----------



## B00 (11 Juillet 2005)

slip slop c du vélo çà, yach rien dans wikipédia beuuuuuuhh....


----------



## B00 (11 Juillet 2005)

je pense que le secret est là, si pour ça qui vont si vite : il y a eu le deux lames, bon c'est vrai que ça rase un peu mieux... puis le trois lames, ça commence à bien raccrocher mais avec les petits patins en aloe vera et le système d'amortisseurs qui fait quintuplé le prix, ben ça va... puis 4 lames, mais là je suis peut être con mais faut pas pousser quand même : j'ai pas essayé. Donc on aurait put croire qu'en dehors de la multiplication des lames sur les rasoirs mecaniques les fabricants n'allaient pas innover dans leur grande oeuvre d'abrutissement de masse, et tout simplement nous proposer un rasoir 20 lames d'ici une dizaine d'années. Détrompez vous, voici le premier rasoir mécanique à piles... oui vous avez bien entendu le rasoir mécanique éléctrique. Electrique car cela permet de faire vibrer les lames pour « redresser » le poil... :rose:


----------



## al02 (11 Juillet 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Cela s'est joué à 9,6 mm près !!



Voici aussi ce qu'en dit Libération :


> Samedi, l'étape a été remportée par le Néerlandais de la Rabobank Pieter Weening devant Klöden pour exactement... *9,6 mm* au bout de *231,5 km.*


  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> slip slop c du vélo çà, yach rien dans wikipédia beuuuuuuhh....




*On te l'avait promis : tu ne passeras pas les 100 posts sur ce forum avec une telle attitude de défi et de déni. Comme nous tenons toujours nos promesses, nous n'attendrons pas plus longtemps. 

Tu uses depuis trop longtemps de notre patience. Tu ne prend pas en compte nos messages, nos avertissements. Très bien. Tu n'as donc rien à faire ici.

maintenant, dehors.*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2005)

Le boss fait le ménage,C la grande lessive ,des la premiere étape des Alpes!!
1	038	VALVERDE Alejandro	IBA	ESP	
2	001	ARMSTRONG Lance	DSC	USA	00' 00"
3	057	RASMUSSEN Mickael	RAB	DEN	00' 09"
4	031	MANCEBO Francisco	IBA	ESP	00' 09"


Les autres sont loin ,Ullrich a 2 min,Vino à 5 min!!

Valverde ,révélation!
capromet demain!


----------



## z-moon (12 Juillet 2005)

Quooooi ?! ARMSTRONG ENCORE EN JAUNE !!!! INCROYABLE  

Félicitation pour lui  , mais j'aurais bien aimé voir MOREAU en jaune (snif!), même pour une journée ...


----------



## molgow (12 Juillet 2005)

Belle fin de course aujourd'hui !
Rasmussen est aussi formidable ! 
Armstrong reste encore cette année très fort, mais si l'année prochaine il n'est plus là, on va avoir un superbe spectacle car des coureurs excellents il y en a ! 
Demain ça risque d'être sympa aussi !
Dommage que j'aie un p'tit tour de 80 km de prévu demain après-midi... Faut que j'installe une miniTV satellite sur mon vélo


----------



## Fillolon (12 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> capromet demain!


justement non, je trouve et c'est bien ce qui me déçoit.IL n'y a quasiment plus de suspens,sauf gros imprévu, armstrong domine la course, son équipe est au top.C'est plié! C'est ça qui est dommage.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Belle fin de course aujourd'hui !
> Rasmussen est aussi formidable !
> Armstrong reste encore cette année très fort, mais si l'année prochaine il n'est plus là, on va avoir un superbe spectacle car des coureurs excellents il y en a !
> Demain ça risque d'être sympa aussi !
> Dommage que j'aie un p'tit tour de 80 km de prévu demain après-midi... Faut que j'installe une miniTV satellite sur mon vélo



moi ca  y est ,j'ai fais mes 2x50 hier et aujourd'hui...
j'en suis a 1000 km...
les tours plus longs, C pour Aout et Septembre, la je vais faire d'autres activités...meme si j'ai deja fait un 100 km en juin...

pour une fois ,hier j'ai tiré le 52/13 avec un bon vent dans le dos il faut dire:45km/h


----------



## molgow (12 Juillet 2005)

Armstrong n'est pas infaillible non plus ! L'autre jour son équipe l'a lâché, si demain il arrive la même chose, on peut toujours espérer une attaque de Rasmussen. Il n'est qu'à 38 secondes, il est bon en montagne et malgré son échappée et ses attaques de dimanche, il était bien en forme aujourd'hui. Valverde qui était épatant aussi est à 3' 16", il est certes moins inquiétant pour Armstrong mais il est bon, et on est jamais à l'abri d'un problème d'Armstrong.


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> justement non, je trouve et c'est bien ce qui me déçoit.IL n'y a quasiment plus de suspens,sauf gros imprévu, armstrong domine la course, son équipe est au top.C'est plié! C'est ça qui est dommage.




+1


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Armstrong n'est pas infaillible non plus ! L'autre jour son équipe l'a lâché, si demain il arrive la même chose, on peut toujours espérer une attaque de Rasmussen. Il n'est qu'à 38 secondes, il est bon en montagne et malgré son échappée et ses attaques de dimanche, il était bien en forme aujourd'hui. Valverde qui était épatant aussi est à 3' 16", il est certes moins inquiétant pour Armstrong mais il est bon, et on est jamais à l'abri d'un problème d'Armstrong.




je ne pense pas ,celui des 4 qui a monté facile ,c'est lui tt de meme...
la DC sera présente je pense ...et Armstrong a montré qu'il peut terminer le boulot ,meme sur 15 km a la fin...
bon C vrai,Rasmussen et Valverde sont de sérieux clients...mais ils ne feront pas le poids lors du dernier CLM...
c'est la force d'Armstrong :etre bon partout...le seul qui est complet aussi ,Ullrich,n'est pas trop bien...
on tiens surement la le podium du tour ...
en tout cas ,les choses sont vraiment bc plus clair aujourd'hui...


----------



## z-moon (13 Juillet 2005)

Aujourd'hui 11ème étape, très, très belle journée  :love: 

et c'est VINO qui a gagné, youpiiieu !!  

je me suis fait un petit enregistrement de l'étape, ce soir je vais me ré-ga-ler


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> justement non, je trouve et c'est bien ce qui me déçoit.IL n'y a quasiment plus de suspens,sauf gros imprévu, armstrong domine la course, son équipe est au top.C'est plié! C'est ça qui est dommage.


Au moins on nous saoulera plus avec des merckxs et consorts


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Tip Top le tour de France,
surtout les étapes de montagne !
rebondissements, suspense, gamelles....

Mais va-t-on trouver quelqu'un pour stopper Amstrong?
M'énerve cuilà, Grrrr ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

ne sous estimons pas l'étape d'aujourd'hui,meme si le gros des alpes est passé...
2 étapes très difficiles dans les pyrénées le 16 et le 17 juillet
soit les deux dernieres possibilités pour les outsiders qui veulent attaquer Armstrong...
parce que pour le dernier contre la montre,en fin de tour ,je ne vois personne capable de l'inquiéter...
autrement dit ,s'il passe les pyrénées en jaune ,son 7eme tour lui semble promis ...
il serait en tout cas le premier grand à se retirer sur un succès:avant lui ,Mercxx,Hinault,Indurain se sont tous retirés sur un echec dans le tour...
on verra bien...


----------



## Fillolon (14 Juillet 2005)

Petite parenthese, depuis que j'écoute le tour 'nouvelle version' avec le duo jalabert-sannier aux manettes du commentaire, je me fais à chaque fois la reflexion que jalabert n'a de cesse de contredire Sannier, de le réctifier, de lui faire sentir que c'est lui le spécialiste.
Peut etre c'est moi qui ai l'esprit mal tourné , mais ces deux la ont pas l'air de s'apprécier.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> Petite parenthese, depuis que j'écoute le tour 'nouvelle version' avec le duo jalabert-sannier aux manettes du commentaire, je me fais à chaque fois la reflexion que jalabert n'a de cesse de contredire Sannier, de le réctifier, de lui faire sentir que c'est lui le spécialiste.
> Peut etre c'est moi qui ai l'esprit mal tourné , mais ces deux la ont pas l'air de s'apprécier.



je m'étais dit la meme chose il y a a quelques jours ,je l'avais remarqué aussi!
jaja C:"attention ,c'est moi que vla ,poussez vous "


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, marrant, je me suis pas fait cette remarque.
Par contre, j'apprécie pas mal Jalabert dans son rôle de commentateur. Il a un avis, un point de vue d'ex-coureur très intéressant. Et dans l'ensemble la retransmission de France 2 est de bonne qualité je trouve. Merci la France


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

cocorrico ,Montcoutié!!
interview d'Armstrong par gérard holtz :"Lance ,if you was" MDR!!
sinon yavait ca a coté...  
l'ipod sert vraiment a tout ,hein!


----------



## Gregg (14 Juillet 2005)

Belle victoire française mais aucun suspens ca devient lassant ce Tour de France ..


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

sydney : je ne suis pas modérateur ici mais avec tout ce que tu possèdes dans ta signature, tu devrais savoir comment réduire ton image pour qu'elle ne déforme pas les forums, non ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sydney : je ne suis pas modérateur ici mais avec tout ce que tu possèdes dans ta signature, tu devrais savoir comment réduire ton image pour qu'elle ne déforme pas les forums, non ?



tu veux dire ,elle est trop large??


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

toi, tu n'as pas un Powerbook 12"...  ça se voit !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu n'as pas un Powerbook 12"...  ça se voit !



ok ,je vais la réduire attends une seconde
ca y est !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## NED (22 Juillet 2005)

=)=) ​ 


Le peleton de Supermoket s'est fait largué par le maillot jaune....


----------



## z-moon (25 Juillet 2005)

ça y est, avec 7 victoires, la légende Armstrong entre dans l'Histoire *applaude*,

mais ...

VINO! VINO! VINO!
une cinquième place à l'arraché plus une victoire sur les Champs Elysées,
quel brio! quel panache !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

quand vous aurez pigé que sa force n'est pas le dopage mais bien son opérations des testicules... : il est le seul à la'ise sur sa selle


----------



## z-moon (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand vous aurez pigé que sa force n'est pas le dopage mais bien son opérations des testicules... : il est le seul à l''aise sur sa selle


Mais oui, c'est bien sûr!
De plus ils y ont aussi greffé des piles rechargeables à l'intérieur, notament pour alimenter l'oreillette, bien vu les US postal (à l'époque)


----------

